# Help - What to use on a Black F Pace



## SRE (Apr 3, 2011)

I have had my Black F Pace circa 2 years, I normally just polish it with AutoGlym or Black Hole. However I was thinking about trying “Gtechniq serum/coating”. Any advice and/or recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

That's a big step up.. you're likely moving from short term protection products which can sit on top of filler heavy products (AG SRP & Poorboys Black Hole) which temporarily mask swirls and scratches, to a protection product that can only bond to clean bare paint. You could not use Black Hole or SRP before a coating because the coating needs bare paint to adhere. 

Because you can't use these filler products to mask paint imperfections (they only do this to a degree) you will almost certainly need to perform some sort of machine polishing to remove rather than mask the imperfections. Ceramic coatings are designed for well maintained and corrected paint only.. they don't hide any imperfections, their main goal is to add a super thin film over your car to protect against the elements. 

Even before paint correction, your paint would require thorough chemical decontamination (iron, tar, limescale) then in many cases claying. Machine polishing and then a dedicated panel wipe product to remove polishing oils would then ensure a clean bare base for the coating to have any chance of bonding. 

This may sound like a lot and it is.. ceramic coatings are too expensive to throw on and useless without the extent of prep above. Would strongly recommend you take the car to a pro, or work your way up to applying one - machine polishing with actual compound then polish, panel wipe then apply an sio2 spray on product which generally will give you a couple of months durability. 

Hope this helps and saves you a bit of £ in the short term. 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRE (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply & expertise. :thumb::thumb:

My car lives in Spain, so is subject to plenty of sun and dust, however it has only covered circa 12k miles . 

I have had the car from new, I have had all the black/grey grained plastic bits colour coded by the main dealers body shop. Anyway. I will take your advice and "try" and find a pro detailer. But back in the meantime, I guess its back to Poor Boys Black Hole or something similar.

Thanks again
Syd


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

if you fancy trying gtechniq and want a coating then why not look at c2v3 or similar spray sealants. you'll get decent protection at a fraction of the cost of ceramics in the short term. I've got loads of spray sealants and yet to find one that lasts as long as stated so they wont come close to a pro ceramic job but i enjoy playing with different brands and products.:detailer:


----------



## SRE (Apr 3, 2011)

paulb1976 said:


> if you fancy trying gtechniq and want a coating then why not look at c2v3 or similar spray sealants. you'll get decent protection at a fraction of the cost of ceramics in the short term. I've got loads of spray sealants and yet to find one that lasts as long as stated so they wont come close to a pro ceramic job but i enjoy playing with different brands and products.:detailer:


I am going to look into getting my car into the hands of a pro detailer, "if I can find one".

So in the short term, its back to AG SRP and UDS or Black Hole. Not sure about wax as the last 2 pots of AG wax dried up.


----------

